# Free Webinar on:



## eitexpert (Jun 4, 2010)

EITEXPERTS is offering a free webinar on

*"How to Pass FE/EIT exam*"

In this webinar the following topics is covered

a) How to manage your time when taking the exam

B) study smart and not hard

c) how to answer questions withiout actually solving them

d) what are talking problems

e) how to use the NCEES manual and calculator effectivelly, during the exam

This webinar is free and open to all interested people who are going to take the exam in oct

To register go to

*www.EITEXPERTS.com*

and register, no obligations

S jahanian, Ph.D

President and founder

www.eitexperts.com

for questioning please call 559-304 5732


----------



## eitexpert (Jun 9, 2010)

eitexpert said:


> EITEXPERTS is offering a free webinar on
> *"How to Pass FE/EIT exam*"
> 
> In this webinar the following topics is covered
> ...


----------

